# Pray for Obama



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Getting this one made and sell!! Psalm 109:8


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

OK V-Bottom,
I read Psalm 109:8
I'm still thinking about it. As much as I hate to say it, I think we should really be praying for Obama. I can't stand what he is doing to our country. I think he has tried to make it politically uncorrect to hold the name of Jesus Christ to the highest level and proudly proclaim that Jesus' Blood has washed us clean. That's not the America, Obama wants to proclaim. 

I think the best thing that could happen , would be if God knocked him down off of his horse and made him blind for 3 days. Then God can open his eyes in 3 days and he will be able to see.

I think it would be much better if I stopped hating Obama and started praying for him. I've had some good results in the past by praying for my enemies.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I do pray for Obama. The only two forces that can change his ways is him (through conviction (stranger things have happened) or overstepping his bounds resulting in not being reelected) and our great God. Prayer is a powerful thing. 

I certainly pray that nothing physically bad happens to him. That would leave a very bad situation in the U.S.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

In the Muslim religion, it is "proper" to kill the infidels.....i.e. Hasan


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

I know, I've read the Kuran. It's a hard read in English. If Obama is not a Muslem, then he is at the very least a Muslem sympathizer. They want to wipe Isreal from the face of the map, as well as kill the christian infadels. Israel, the Hebrews, are God's chosen people. We christians, understand this and for biblical reasons, not political, must stand beside God's chosen people, shoulder to shoulder, no matter what the outcome may be.



V-Bottom said:


> In the Muslim religion, it is "proper" to kill the infidels.....i.e. Hasan


----------

